#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-06-22
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Jun 22 18:31:23 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 11.
<HakanS> Möte 12 ska det vara.
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<meetingology> TOPIC: Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<HakanS> HakanS
<northa> northa
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<Christoffer> HakanS
<Christoffer> Jag kan ta protokollet
<HakanS> Inga mer förslag?
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<northa> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> +1 received from northa
<HakanS> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from HakanS
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
 * Christoffer anmäler sig.
<HakanS> Christoffer
<HakanS> Inga mer förslag?
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja Christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja Christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<northa> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from northa
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja Christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te11/protokoll
<Christoffer> Inga invändningar
<northa> inga invändningar
<HakanS> Jag har en invändning. Det står att PontusOhman var närvarande på mötet trots att han inte var med.
<Christoffer> Vill du ta bort det?
<HakanS> Ja, han var ju inte med på mötet.
<Christoffer> sant
<HakanS> Någon som har invändningar mot att vi tar bort honom?
<Christoffer> Nej
<HakanS> DÃ¥ tar jag bort honom i protokollet.
<HakanS> I övrigt har jag inga invändningar.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<northa> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from northa
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 4. Presentation av ledningsgruppen.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 4. Presentation av ledningsgruppen.
<HakanS> Jag har lagt upp ett organisationsförlag här:
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Organisation
<HakanS> Daniel Nylander är översättarnas representant.
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Jag har inte fått något svar från Support-gruppen.
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Vad är syftet med att specificera detta nu? Är det för att få en övergripande bild nu i börjna innan respektive grupp/projekt har fått upp sina respektive sidor?
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Ja. För att vi ska få igång detta så snart som möjligt.
<HakanS> Nu lär det väl inte hända så mycket över sommaren.
<HakanS> Men det är bra att ha en organisations-struktur klar när vi drar igån efter sommaruppehållet.
<HakanS> Klar.
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Då har jag inget mer, tack för svaret.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 5. Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Inom projektet "Ubuntu-filmer" har jag funderat på hur projektet kan löpa på och senare övergå till en fast del av arbetsgruppen "support".
<Christoffer> I dagsläget inget konkret färdigt utan kommer mer på nästa möte.
<Christoffer> slut
<Christoffer> Något från webbgruppen?
<HakanS> När det gäller projekt "Webbplatsens design" så har Peetra tittat på filena vi fick från det danska locot.
<HakanS> De gå tyvärr inte att använda eftersom de var väldigt anpassade för att ha phpBB integrerat i WordPress.
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Vi ska se om vi kan skapa ett tema från "scratch".
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> och vi använder Drupal istället för wordpress, om jag har förstått det rätt?
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Ja, samt ett helt fristående phpBB-forum.
<HakanS> klar,
<HakanS> Christoffer: Har du kollat om det finns fler som vill vara med i Ubuntu-filmer?
<Christoffer> Nej, jag tänkte försöka specificera mer vad projektet ska innebära först. Just nu finns det ingen plan alls och då känner jag att det är svårt att motivera andra.
<Christoffer> Lägga en tidsplan som krävs för projekten osv.
<Christoffer> Min tanke är att lägga en enklare projektplan inklusive tider/mål ..och sedan bara tuta och köra ...när projektet får mer uppmärksamhet så tror jag de som är intresserade hör av sig.
<HakanS> Ja, det är nog bästa sättet.
<HakanS> Inga mer rapporter?
<Christoffer> Nej
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 6. Planering av månadens jobb.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 6. Planering av månadens jobb.
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Jag tänkte göra ett försök att rigga lernid inför nästa möte.
<Christoffer> Ett test möte under juli/augusti månadsskifte för att se om det fungerar och sedan skarpt på nästa möte.
<Christoffer> Om det fungerar under testmötet så ska en film komma upp så det blir enkelt för alla att installera och ansluta
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> B
<HakanS> Applåd.
<HakanS> Det kan helt klart vara värt att prova.
<HakanS> Då tar vi detta som månadens uppgift.
<Christoffer> Jo, så mycket mer behöver ju inte hända under sommaren
<Christoffer> tycker jag
<Christoffer> om det inte är något annat ni vill ta tag i.
<HakanS> Vi kör på lernid.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 7. Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Punkt 7. Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<HakanS> Förslag: Onsdagen den 17:e augusti 20:30 - 21:30
<Christoffer> Det tror jag blir bra
<northa> +1
<HakanS> Då kör vi på det.
<HakanS> Då tackar jag "alla" som deltog på mötet.
<HakanS> Och önskar en trevlig midsommar.
<HakanS> och en varm och solig sommar.
<Christoffer> Tack detsamma
<northa> detsamma
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Jun 22 19:21:20 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-06-22-18.31.moin.txt
<Christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te12/protokoll
<Christoffer> HakanS northa läs gärna igenom och maila mig om ni hittar något fel
<northa> japp
<Christoffer> antingen på christoffer.holmstedt@gmail.com eller ubuntu mailinglistan
<Christoffer> jag är online en liten stund till här på IRC
<Christoffer> men ska sova alldeles strax
<HakanS> Christoffer: Det var snabbt. Imponerande.
<Christoffer> Jag reser till Göteborg imorgon 08:00 så ville få klart det nu på direkten
<northa> inget att tillägga i protokollet C. ses i forumet
<Christoffer> tack northa
<HakanS> Protokollet ser bra ut.
<HakanS> Christoffer: Lägger du ut det på sändlistan? Eller ska jag göra det?
<Christoffer> HakanS du får gärna skicka ut det
<HakanS> DÃ¥ fixar jag det.
<Christoffer> HakanS Tack. Sov så gott.
<HakanS> Detsamma.
#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-06-19
<fr33r1d3> hello
<frippefriberg> god kväll
<fr33r1d3> ok, klockan är 20.00, ska vi köra igång?
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> ok, förklarar mötet öppnat.
<fr33r1d3> Vi kör väl med en liten handuppräckning för att se vilka som är med.
<frippefriberg> o/
<fr33r1d3> o/
<fr33r1d3> inga fler?
<christoffer> jo
<fr33r1d3> andol?
<fr33r1d3> Hund?
<fr33r1d3> ok.
<fr33r1d3> Val av mötesordförande?
<christoffer> sittande
<frippefriberg> ja, sittande
<fr33r1d3> Överens om mig?
<christoffer> ja
<frippefriberg> ja
<fr33r1d3> Val av protokollförare?
<frippefriberg> det kan jag ta
<fr33r1d3> Tycker jag låter bra.
<fr33r1d3> Överens om Frippe?
<fr33r1d3> Tar jag som ett ja.
<frippefriberg> bra :)
<christoffer> :D
<fr33r1d3> Då ska vi se.. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet.
<fr33r1d3> Finns att läsa Här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te23/protokoll
<christoffer> Eftersom jag inte deltog på senaste mötet kan jag inte säga något om dess korrekthet
<fr33r1d3> ok, själv tycker jag det ser bra ut.
<christoffer> Då är det troligtvis det också D.
<christoffer> :d
<frippefriberg> och jag skrev det , så jag ska nog inte godkänna mitt egna arbete :)
<fr33r1d3> vi kör på det. =)
<fr33r1d3> Går fort det här...
<fr33r1d3> Rapport om vad som händer i projektgrupperna mm.
<fr33r1d3> PÃ¥ hemsidan har vi en massa projektgrupper
<fr33r1d3> som låg nere helt för en månad sen.
<fr33r1d3> Jag kollade lite snabbt vilka jag tyckte kändes viktigast, och tror jag la ut en förfrågan om det.
<fr33r1d3> Fick in några namn från några intresserade personer
<fr33r1d3> Jag gjorde som så att jag satte en person som håller i de olika grupperna.
<fr33r1d3> Satte HakanS på "webbplatsens design"
<fr33r1d3> morpa på marknadsföringsgruppen
<fr33r1d3> och Stelu och jag själv på översättningsgruppen.
<fr33r1d3> Känns det ok för er?
<frippefriberg> det låter bra
<christoffer> mm
<fr33r1d3> Hoppas på att vi på sikt får igång alla grupperna.
<christoffer> verkligen
<christoffer> jag tänkte på översättningsgruppen
<fr33r1d3> Självklart är målet att få in så många intresserade som möjligt i alla grupperna, men kände att man behövde ha nån som håller i varje grupp.
<fr33r1d3> japp?
<christoffer> tidigare har ju Daniel Nylander skött det ganska mycket på egen hand främst för att hålla kvalité
<christoffer> har ni någon idé på hur det ska fungera framöver?
<christoffer> jag tror nämligen det behövs en öppnare grupp än vad det var tidigare
<christoffer> just för att förhindra framtida problem att när en sluta så faller alltihopa
<fr33r1d3> Ja, både jag och Stelu har "egentligen" ganska fullt upp hemma med små barn och så, så vi har sagt att vi kör lite ihop först så vi ser att det fungerar. Sen får vi se om han tar det själv eller så.
<christoffer> ok
<fr33r1d3> Vi har fått in några förfrågningar om medlemskap.
<christoffer> skoj
<fr33r1d3> men vi tänkte att man får börja med att ge förslag på översättningar som vi kollar över först,
<christoffer> mm
<fr33r1d3> så att vi ser att man "kan översätta", innan man får mer ansvar där.
<christoffer> jo...senare steg är väl bara att göra som inom programutveckling
<christoffer> ingenting godkänns föräns minst en annan person har gott igenom det
<christoffer> *gått
<fr33r1d3> Det finns en hel del att göra där. Dels med själva Ubuntu, sen har ju både Holbach och Bacon efterfrågat översättning av Developer Guiden.
<fr33r1d3> precis.
<fr33r1d3> Morpa verkar satt bra fart på marknadsföringsarbetet nu i alla fall.
<fr33r1d3> Vi får väl komma med ideer hur vi ävan kan marknadsföra irl.
<frippefriberg> precis vi behöver aktiviteter där människor kan mötas
<fr33r1d3> Du Frippe är ju i princip självskriven i den gruppen med. =)
<frippefriberg> jo, på sätt och vis :) Men Morpa gör ett bra jobb med att leda den. så ska jag försöka se till att information flödar mellan grupperna också
<fr33r1d3> Tycker det är en bra ide med fikat. Att träffas utan mötesregler och liknande. Man bara ses för man har gemensamma intressen.
<fr33r1d3> Tror det kan komma mycket bra ideer om andra projekt där med.
<frippefriberg> jag hoppas det
<fr33r1d3> Vi får väl prata lite med HakanS sen om hemsidans färger. Ska den inte gå i orange enligt Canonical? Lila är väl för enterprice-saker?
<frippefriberg> ja, vi borde vara orange
<frippefriberg> och vi har 9000+ spam-kommentarer som måste resas ut
<fr33r1d3> Då kommer vi nästan i på nästa punkt...
<fr33r1d3> Men det känns väl som att vi är på väg åt rätt håll med grupperna?
<christoffer> oja
<frippefriberg> ja verkligen, det känns som det finns lite framtidstro och intresse igen
<fr33r1d3> bra..
<fr33r1d3> Hur tycker ni vi ska göra med listan med grupper på sidan? Ta bort de som inte är igång eller låta vara kvar?
<christoffer> på wikin?
<fr33r1d3> ja
<christoffer> vet faktiskt inte ...min uppfattning är att inte så många kommer till wikin
<frippefriberg> inaktiva grupper kanske borde plockas bort. inaktiv information blir snabb felaktig information
<christoffer> skulle vara bättre att hålla sådan information på ubuntu-se.org under en relativt statisk sida
<christoffer> alla rapportering från grupper bör ske via forumsposter eller något sådant
<fr33r1d3> Vi har ju en "tråd" för varje grupp där under Ubuntu Sverige. Kanske skulle göra om forumet lite så varje grupp har en "underdel" i forumet...
<christoffer> jag har börjat inse att statisk information är nästintill omöjlig att hålla uppdaterad.
<fr33r1d3> sorry, misstog mig. de har en egen del redan nu...
<fr33r1d3> Ja, kanske försöka flytta över infon på nåt bra sätt.
<christoffer> Tror egna kategorier på forumet är en bra idé men kanske ska ta sådan diskussion med de som är mest aktiva på forumet
<fr33r1d3> Ja, vi får försöka samla ihop dom.
<christoffer> personligen så är det ju alla utdaterade forumsdelar/trådar och strukturen som håller mig borta därifrån
<christoffer> det är helt enkelt för rörigt
<frippefriberg> ja forumet är stökigt i sin struktur
<christoffer> Är det några som har anmält sig till att sköta forumet? ...
<fr33r1d3> Vi får ta en tänkare på hur vi ska göra det tydligare.
<fr33r1d3> Har vi nåt mer om grupperna?
<fr33r1d3> Forumet sköts väl mest av moderatorerna just nu.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> Fråga de hur de vill ha det
<fr33r1d3> På wikin står Peetra, Hund och Konservburk som forumadmins.
<christoffer> om de ser samma behov av omorganisation
<christoffer> Peetra har jag inte sett på väldigt länge
<fr33r1d3> Hon har väl gjort typ 1 inlägg på ett halvår eller nåt sånt..
<fr33r1d3> Menm men... vi får ta ett möte med moderatorerna sen...
<frippefriberg> jag skickade ett mail till henne men har inte fått något svar
<fr33r1d3> ok
<fr33r1d3> NÃ¥t mer om grupperna?
<christoffer> nej :D
<frippefriberg> nope
<fr33r1d3> Då går jag vidare...
<fr33r1d3> Webbplatsen.. Vision, plattformsbyte..
<fr33r1d3> Vi var ju i princip inne på det.
<frippefriberg> precis :)
<fr33r1d3> Som det är nu är det ju en hel del gammalt.
<christoffer> Ett första steg kan väl vara att slimma så mycket som möjligt
<frippefriberg> ja, stora delar är gammal info, mycket spam
<christoffer> och sedan allt eftersom kan vi börja lägga till efter behov
<frippefriberg> ja få ett grepp om situationen så att säga
<fr33r1d3> Som det är nu har vi väl tre plattformar? Framsidan är väl Drupal? sen forumet, och en wiki.
<frippefriberg> help är väl en form av wiki också?
<frippefriberg> så 2 wikis?
<christoffer> vilken är den första wikin?
<fr33r1d3> ja
<fr33r1d3> Tänkte på wiki.ubuntu.com som man kommer in på.
<fr33r1d3> Där lär vi väl finnas kvar, men plocka bort allt inaktuellt.
<frippefriberg> ubuntu-se.org/wiki och help.ubuntu-se.org
<christoffer> ja se där
<christoffer> med wiki.ubuntu.com är det ju en tredje wiki att hålla koll på
<fr33r1d3> tre stycken, och alla ser väldigt olika ut.
<fr33r1d3> ;-)
<frippefriberg> ja men ubuntu.com är i huvudsak till för att uppströms ska kunna se att vi har aktiviteter och lever
<christoffer> allt detta går att slimma ner till endast den på wiki.ubuntu.com
<christoffer> och där tar man bort allt som inte handlar om rapportering och kontaktinformation
<frippefriberg> där har vi månadsrapporten, evenemang, möten och annat
<fr33r1d3> Precis, sen köra typ en wordpress på resten, med inbyggt forum.
<fr33r1d3> Där har vi möjlighet till alla typer av sidor eller forum som vi kan behöva. I samma plattform.
<frippefriberg> byta forum? får du med dig innehållet som finns idag?
<christoffer> ...nu hänger jag inte med
<fr33r1d3> Forumet ligger ju på phpBB i dagsläget. Borde gå att koppla ihop med WP tycker jag.
<christoffer> aha, blev mycket nu på en och samma gång :D
<fr33r1d3> http://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-united/
<frippefriberg> ok inte nytt forum alltså, utan en integrering?
<fr33r1d3> Verkar finnas plugins för att köra phpBB i en WP-sida.
<fr33r1d3> japp. samma forum.
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> Vi kan ju kolla om vi har nån WP-kunnig moderator som vill kolla på det.
<christoffer> även om vi värkar tänka lika nu så antar jag att det skiljer sig lite i detaljerna
<christoffer> *verkar
<christoffer> ska vi bolla fram något konkret förslag och skikca ut på maillista, forum och irc
<christoffer> för diskussion också
<christoffer> innan stora släggan tas fram och många delar ryker
<fr33r1d3> Det är nog säkrast.
<frippefriberg> låter som en bra plan
<christoffer> wiki.ubuntu.com
<christoffer> kan slimmas direkt
<christoffer> för den används bara av Team Contact typ
<frippefriberg> Ja precis
<christoffer> det var jag och Håkan som gjorde menysystemet där för något år sedan
<christoffer> så om det är något som strular där kan jag fixa det
<frippefriberg> ok
<fr33r1d3> LÃ¥ter bra.
<christoffer> Angående Wordpress är det dit vi vill? ...
<christoffer> istället för drupal
<christoffer> jag hittade https://github.com/malmostad/pedagog-malmo
<christoffer> idag ...där de versionhanterar wp-tema
<christoffer> jag kan titta närmare på det och Ubuntu teman som finns
<christoffer> och eventuellt slänga upp något exempel
<fr33r1d3> ok, försöka få in rätt färger.
<frippefriberg> låter ok, det finns ett wp tema på launchpad
<fr33r1d3> Behöver ju inte vara så jättdesignat, bara stilrent i rätt stuk liksom.
<christoffer> allt jag har hittat på launchpad är gammalt
<christoffer> har du länk till det du har?
<fr33r1d3> ?
<frippefriberg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme
<christoffer> frippefriberg sa att det fanns wp tema på launchpad så frågan var riktad till honom
<fr33r1d3> ok
<frippefriberg> enligt Jono ska den senaste ubuntu temat som används på ubuntu.com finnas tillgängligt för Locos, men jag vet inte var
<fr33r1d3> Jag kan försöka höra med honom om det.
<christoffer> gärna
<fr33r1d3> Kommer vi så mycket längre än så när det gäller hemsidan?
<christoffer> inte idag iaf =)
<frippefriberg> nej det var en bra början
<fr33r1d3> Ok, nån som har nått annat?
<frippefriberg> nej
<christoffer> en sak
<fr33r1d3> ok.
<christoffer> intresset för dessa IRC möten har inte varit speciellt stort senaste 1 och halvt ...2 åren
<christoffer> vad tror ni om Google Hangout?
<christoffer> eller "On air"?
<christoffer> då spelas det även in till Youtube
<frippefriberg> låter spännande :)
<christoffer> i tal så kan vi troligtvis även kommunicera betydligt snabbare
<fr33r1d3> Låter som nåt som är värt att kolla upp.
<fr33r1d3> Blir väl kanske lite jobbigare för protokollföraren..
<frippefriberg> om den som leder mötet ställer tydliga förslag som man röstar om blir det inte så svårt
<frippefriberg> debatten på vägen dit behöver inte protokollföras
<frippefriberg> den finns ju inspelad om man är intresserad
<fr33r1d3> Vi kan väl spåna på det och köra en test på nästa möte om det verkar fungera?
<christoffer> gärna nästa möte
<christoffer> är det juli eller efter sommaren?
<fr33r1d3> Tror det är svårt att få ihop så många mitt i sommaren, så kanske slutet av Juli  eller i början av augusti?
<frippefriberg> efter sommaren tror jag, intresset är nog lågt på sommaren, fast det är ju inte skyhögt nu heller :)
<christoffer> slutet av juli kan jag...borta stora delar av augusti
<fr33r1d3> I och för sig är vi ju en bunt nördar, vi solar inte!
<fr33r1d3> Vi känner när det börjar bli dags...
<fr33r1d3> Kom på en annan sak med...
<christoffer> jag jobbar hemifrån hela sommaren så jag är nog online för det mesta :D ...föredrar dock mornar istället för kvällar :d
<fr33r1d3> Vi är väl inte ett godkänt Loco längre.. Vad sägs om att kolla upp vad som krävs och ha det som mål att vi blir det igen.
<christoffer> togs inte den benämningen bort?
<christoffer> hur som helst tycker jag inte det är viktigt
<fr33r1d3> Det borde väl vara ett bra täcken på att locon har börjat fungera igen.
<christoffer> fokusera på det vi har här hemma ...så ser vi till att vi göra något.
<frippefriberg> inte ännu, men man gör om begrepp och bedömningar, det ska komma nya regler snart
<fr33r1d3> De har talat om att ta bort det här med godkänd eller inte, men inget klart tror jag.
<fr33r1d3> ok
<christoffer> viktigare att vi faktiskt får något gjort än arbetar för en stämpel
<christoffer> lite så resonerar jag :D
<fr33r1d3> sant
<christoffer> stämpeln kommer när man förtjänar den automatiskt
<frippefriberg> det krävs en aktivitet under en tid, 8 -12 månader innan man ska ansöka.
<christoffer> mm
<fr33r1d3> ok.
<fr33r1d3> nåt mer idag?
<frippefriberg> inte för min del
<christoffer> inget att tillägga
<fr33r1d3> ok, då kan vi väl avsluta för idag..
<fr33r1d3> Hänger på forumet ett tag och ser om det kommit nåt nytt... Hörs där om det är något mer... Annars god kväll på er.
<christoffer> sov så gott nu blir det sängen
<christoffer> upp med tuppen vid 05:30 igen :D
<fr33r1d3> vad jobbar du med?
<christoffer> Inkscape
<christoffer> hemifrån ...men både min fru och jag är morgonpigga :P
<fr33r1d3> använder inkscape i jobbet eller jobbar "för" inkscape?
<christoffer> 2 månader sommarjobb ...programmering av Inkscape
<fr33r1d3> kul!
<christoffer> ska göra en prototyp om metadata ...hantering av licenser och attriubering
<fr33r1d3> intressant.. Du får hålla oss uppdaterade hur det går...
<fr33r1d3> Drar nu.. Hej!
<frippefriberg> ok, hej då
<christoffer> fr33r1d3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CqKfiMMXEE
<christoffer> http://commonsmachinery.se/
<christoffer> får dra mer om det en annan gång
<christoffer> hörs!
<fr33r1d3> hej
#ubuntu-se-mote 2015-06-16
<bittin> Hejsan får vi se om det blir möte idag då om 30min ungefär :)
<Meerkat> får se?
<Meerkat> jag har varit här sedan 09:40 morse för att inte missa mötet. Det SKA bli möte!
<bittin> hehe
<JoWa> Tappert.
<JoWa> Vi är redan fler än förra veckan.
<bittin> :)
<HakanS> Godkväll och välkomna till mötet.
<bittin_> Godkväll
<HakanS> Egentligen synd att sitte inne en så fin kväll, men vad gör man inte.
<JoWa> Finns det något bättre än ett IRC-möte?
<JoWa> Förgyller vilken kväll som helst.
<GunnarHj> +1
<HakanS> Vi drar igång.
<HakanS> 1. Val av mötesordförande och protokollförare
<HakanS> Förslag.
<bittin_> skönt med 2 skärmar möte på ena, E3 på den andra :)
<GunnarHj> Föreslår HakanS och JoWa.
<HakanS> Godtas förslaget?
<JoWa> Jo.
<HakanS> +1
<bittin_> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<morpa_> japp
<HakanS> Då går vi vidare till nästa punkt.
<HakanS> 2. Protokoll från förra mötet
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te41/Protokoll
<HakanS> Jag har inget att anmärka.
<GunnarHj> Inga invändningar mot protokollet här heller.
<bittin_> står fel datum för nästa möte
<bittin_> annars ser allt bra ut :)
<GunnarHj> bittin_: Det var rätt datum då...
<HakanS> Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<HakanS> +1
<bittin_> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> +1
<morpa_> +1
<HakanS> 3. Rapporter
<HakanS> Något från översättningen?
<morpa_> Översättarfronten: inget speciellt, det går långsamt framåt. Önskar att fler var involverade men det verkar svalt med intresset.
<morpa_> Själv tar jag en paus i höst.
<HakanS> morpa_: Finns det någon naturlig "arvtagare"?
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Hur länge tror du din "paus" kommer att vara?
<morpa_> Men vi ligger bra till på listan över översatta språk, har passerat Turkiet!
<morpa_> Nja, inte direkt, men vi får väl se om någon plockar upp handsken..
<HakanS> Bra jobbat.
<morpa_> Pausar nog ett halvår ca, men vi får se, kanske blir det mer, kanske mindre.
<morpa_> så summering: långsamt framåt, men det skulle inte skada med fler involverade:)
<johanre> Hej, ursäkta förseningen....
<HakanS> johanre: Ingen fara.
<HakanS> Då kan vi ta nästa punkt, som faktiskt ligger på Johan.
<GunnarHj> morpa_: Ok. Jag har två tankar: Dels nästa LTS (16.04), dels Unity 8. Misstänker att det inte kommer att tillkomma så mycket Ubuntu-specifikt beträffande Unity 7. Unity 8 är väldigt oklart för mig.
<HakanS> Wikin - Johanre
<johanre> Wikin: är nerstängd sen ett tag tillbaka.
<HakanS> Bra Johan
<HakanS> Efterlysningen av forumadministratör - HakanS
<HakanS> Jag ser inte att vi har något akut behov av fler administratörer. Vad säger du Johan?
<johanre> Både ja och nej, jag känner att jag inte alltid vill vara flaskhalsen
<HakanS> johanre: Kan du lägga ut en efterlysning? Du vet ju bäst vad som krävs av en admin.
<johanre> Samtidigt är det allt tydligare att folk i allmänhet har svårt att prioritera ideellt engagemang. Jag märker det väldigt tydligt inom både friidrotten, konståkningen och fotbollen som mina barn håller på med.
<johanre> Jag efterlyste folk för ca. 1 år sedan. Fick ett svar an en person som inte hade sysslat med systemadministration innan. Då är det svårt...
<johanre> Men visst, jag kan prova igen. :-)
<JoWa> Jo, ideellt engagemang blir alltmer en bristvara.
<HakanS> Ja, det är tyvärr svårt att hitta rätt person.
<HakanS> NÃ¥sta punkt.
<HakanS> Förtydliga IRC-instruktionerna - HakanS
<Meerkat> johanre, det var antagligen jag. Jag har jobbat på med erfarenhet inom området sen dess.
<bittin_> jag är eventuellt intresserad att sysopa beroende på vad man ska göra
<bittin_> :p
<bittin_> och hur lång tid det brukar ta
<johanre> OK, Meerkat & bittin: vi kan snacka mer sen. :-)
<bittin_> sounds like a plan
<HakanS> Jag har tyvärr missat att förtydliga IRC-instruktionerna.
<HakanS> 4. Att göra-lista
<HakanS> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<GunnarHj> Ang. "smartare support", tycker jag att detta verkar intressant:
<GunnarHj> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=481350#p481350
<GunnarHj> Någon som kan bedöma om det skulle kunna vara användbart?
<johanre> Ja, detta är bra! Men samtidigt måste vederbörande som söker hjälp vara villig att låta någon annan ta kontroll över sin dator. Det kan vara läskigt om man bara har "träffats" via ett internetforum...
<GunnarHj> Jo, så är det förstås. Blir nog aktuellt bara om något slags förtroende kunnat byggas upp innan.
<GunnarHj> För övrigt så är ju de flesta punkterna på listan stora projekt, som för ögonblicket förefaller oss övermäktiga.
<HakanS> Ja, jag tycker det räcker med dessa. I alla fram till efter sommaren.
<johanre> IOFS, den första punkten anser jag vara "min" :-)
<GunnarHj> johanre: Ja, den kanske rentav började lösas under mötet. ;)
<johanre> :D
<HakanS> 5. Välkomnande av LoCo-medlemmar
<GunnarHj> Jag skrev ner mina enkla tankar i forumet:
<GunnarHj> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=481206#p481206
<GunnarHj> Så jag undrar hur det fungerar idag och skulle vilja diskutera eventuella förbättringar.
<GunnarHj> Antar att HakanS och/eller JoWa vet...
<JoWa> Min inblandning har varit minimal.
<GunnarHj> Vad säger ni om att utforma något slags standardbrev, där nya medlemmar välkomnas, och där man pekar på några olika möjliga sätt att bidra?
<morpa_> Kanske borde det förbereda ett mail som kan skickas ut, med lite info o förslag på saker att engagera sig i
<HakanS> Så här har jag skrivit i samband med att personer har godkänts i launchpad-gruppen:
<morpa_> (kan infoga att för översättarteamet går det alltid ut ett mail till nya som ansöker om medlemskap)
<HakanS> "Välkommen till Ubuntu Sverige
<HakanS> Vår hemsida hittar du på www.ubuntu-se.org
<HakanS> För att få veta mer om vad som är på gång och vad du kan engagera dig i,
<HakanS> finns våran wiki på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam
<HakanS> Varmt välkommen till Ubuntu Sverige"
<johanre> Jag måste tyvärr vidare och hämta nästa barn. Sitter kvar inloggad men kommer inte kunna svara. Tack för idag! Meerkat & bittin: jag hör av mig till er.
<GunnarHj> Ok, tack HakanS. Då tycker jag det känns som att det finns utrymme för förbättringar.
<bittin_> måste också börja röra mig men johanre hör av dig på forumet så blir det bra
<bittin_> kollar loggarna och protokollet senare :)
<GunnarHj> Tror det behöver vara mer konkret med exempel, inte bara hänvisningar till mer eller mindre uppdaterade webbsidor.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Jag hjälper gärna till att skissa på något.
<HakanS> Bra Gunnar. Hjälp mottages tacksamt.
<HakanS> Måst också avvika nu.
<GunnarHj> HakanS: Jag hör av mig.
<HakanS> Ska vi boka in nästa möte?
<bittin_> det tycker jag
<morpa_> +1
<morpa_> Augusti?
<bittin_> funkar för mig beroende på datum och tid
<GunnarHj> 25/8 20.00?
<bittin_> +1
<HakanS> Funkar bra.
<JoWa> Väl valt datum. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Tack! :)
<JoWa> Kommer Linus?
<HakanS> Jag tackar för mig nu.
<GunnarHj> Va?? Vad det hans namnsdag?
<GunnarHj> (framgår inte av min Evolution-kalender)
<bittin_> ne det är 26:e November :P
<bittin_> och födelsedag 28:e December
<bittin_> :p
<bittin_> så fattade inte heller det där
<JoWa> Gissningstävling. :-P
<GunnarHj> Ok, i Håkans frånvaro: Finns det några övriga frågor?
<JoWa> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#History
<GunnarHj> Aha, där kom förklaringen. :)
<GunnarHj> Är vi redo att avsluta mötet?
<JoWa> Ja.
<GunnarHj> Slut.
<GunnarHj> Önskar alla som är kvar en trevlig sommar!
<JoWa> Trevlig sommar!
<morpa_> Ha det gott och tuxigt!
